# Perflib_Perfdata - Was ist das?



## soundchecker (25. Oktober 2003)

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Im Ordner C:/Windows/Temp finde ich vermehrt Dateien, die alle

Perflib_Perfdata_***.dat

lauten. Die Dateigröße beträgt immer 16 KB.

Leider habe ich im Netz auf die Schnelle keine Antwort erhalten, was es damit auf sich hat. Es soll sich wohl um Performance-Libraries handeln.

Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, was das ist und was es damit auf sich hat.
Kann ich z. B. die DAT-Dateien ohne weiteres löschen, ohne gleich irgend einen Fehler oder gar einen Absturz meines XP-Rechners zu riskieren?

Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


Frank


----------



## ALinder (28. Oktober 2003)

Lt. Doku eine Temporärdatei des System-Monitors (Start-Programme-Verwaltung "Leistung"), die beim Runterfahren eigentlich gelöscht werden sollte. Bei Absturz bleibt natürlich eine Datei liegen. Man kann alle Dateien löschen außer der, die gerade in Gebrauch ist, die hat einen Lock drauf und lässt sich nicht löschen.

...Armin


----------

